
Installing R Packages in SQL Server Machine Learning Services via RevoScaleR - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/06/30/installing-r-packages-in-sql-server-machine-learning-services---ii/
======
nielsb
We look at how we can install R packages into SQL Server Machine Learning
Services using RevoScaleR functionality.

